# remover: ¿anglicismo?



## 140278

Me pregunto si remover es un anglicismo. Sé que se puede decir eliminar o borrar, pero ¿remover? Me parece que remover es volver a mover (el prefijo re-)


----------



## Jellby

A pesar de que la definición del DRAE incluye:

3. tr. Quitar, apartar u obviar un inconveniente.
5. tr. Deponer o apartar a alguien de su empleo o destino.

a mí me parece un anglicismo como la copa de un pino. En casi cualquier situación es mucho mejor decir eliminar o quitar.


----------



## Bronte

To remove = Borrar, quitar, retirar, llevarse.
To stir = remover.
Es un caso de "falso amigo" el remove inglés se parece tanto al remover español que algunos indoctos lo traducen horrorósamente mal y se quedan tan tranquilos. Saludos.


----------



## ena 63

Hola:
No entiendo muy bien a que te refieres, ni a que significado en particular,(no hablo inglés) pero si te ayuda la RAE dice;

remover.
(Del lat. removïre).
1. tr. Pasar o mudar algo de un lugar a otro. U. t. c. prnl.
2. tr. Mover algo, agitándolo o dándole vueltas, generalmente para que sus distintos elementos se mezclen.
3. tr. Quitar, apartar u obviar un inconveniente.
4. tr. Conmover, alterar o revolver alguna cosa o asunto que estaba olvidado, detenido, etc. U. t. c. prnl.
5. tr. Deponer o apartar a alguien de su empleo o destino.
6. tr. Investigar un asunto para sacar a la luz cosas que estaban ocultas.


----------



## ieracub

Hola:

Yo no diría, por ejemplo, "remover [un archivo/fichero]"_, _prefiero decir _borrar_ o _eliminar._

Sin embargo, DPD (los destacados son míos):





> *remover*
> *2.* No hay por qué censurar su empleo con los sentidos de ‘quitar [algo] de un lugar’ y ‘apartar [a alguien] de su cargo’, *suponiendo, erróneamente, que se trata de un calco del inglés *_*to remove*: «Librar a este país de ese hombre, eso era lo principal. Removido ese obstáculo _[...], _se abriría una puerta»_ (VLlosa _Fiesta_ [Perú 2000]); _«Sus jefes tendrían la facultad de designar o remover coroneles y capitanes»_ (Otero _Temporada_ [Cuba 1983]). Son acepciones tradicionales en español, ya presentes en el étimo latino: _«Tales deven ser removidos de la aministraçión fasta que fagan buena penitençia» _(Cuéllar _Catecismo_ [Esp. *1325*]).


 Quizá, por influencia del inglés, sólo se ha revitalizado el uso de _remover_ y se le ha ampliado un poco su significado o, más bien, el ámbito de aplicación. Si ya se usaba en los albores del castellano no puede ser catalogado tan fácilmente de anglicismo.

Saludos.


----------



## SpiceMan

El problema es que remover un archivo sería sacarlo de un lugar que molesta y ponerlo en otro que no. Borrarlo no. Simplemente no existe más después de eso.

Remover con el significado de borrar sí es un anglicismo.


----------



## lazarus1907

La RAE en 1737 define "remover" (entre otras acepciones) como "pasar o mudar una cosa de un lugar a otro" y "quitar, apartar u obviar algún inconveniente". Añade que viene del latín "removere"

En 1780 lo define como "pasar o mudar una cosa de un lugar a otro" y "quitar, apartar u obviar algún inconveniente".

Poco han cambiado las acepciones y definiciones desde entonces. En cualquier caso, yo diría que no se aceptan la acepciones del equivalente inglés que se refieren a deducir, substraer, abolir o hacer desaparecer, a menos que se trate de un inconveniente.

Al menos, es lo que yo pienso.


----------



## pejeman

lazarus1907 said:


> La RAE en 1737 define "remover" (entre otras acepciones) como "pasar o mudar una cosa de un lugar a otro" y "quitar, apartar u obviar algún inconveniente". Añade que viene del latín "removere"
> 
> En 1780 lo define como "pasar o mudar una cosa de un lugar a otro" y "quitar, apartar u obviar algún inconveniente".
> 
> Poco han cambiado las acepciones y definiciones desde entonces. En cualquier caso, yo diría que no se aceptan la acepciones del equivalente inglés que se refieren a deducir, substraer, abolir o hacer desaparecer, a menos que se trate de un inconveniente.
> 
> Al menos, es lo que yo pienso.


 
Sí, hay que discernir remover del parecido término en inglés, si no, corremos el riesgo de proscribirla injustamente de nuestra habla.

Como ejemplo, en la constitución mexicana se establece que el presidente de la república podrá libremente nombrar y remover a sus colaboradores, y eso no es un anglicismo, aunque a veces sientan ganas de hacerlos desaparecer.

Saludos


----------



## jazyk

No creo que sea un calco del inglés. En portugués tenemos remover, palabra que siempre se ha usado. Diría que el inglés nos la tomó a nosotros los latinos, y no lo contrario.


----------



## chics

Es un falso amigo, significa *eliminar*.


----------



## Marcos Arroyo

Y si te pido que remuevas el café ¿que significado tendría? 
¿
- elimina el café.
- mueve de nuevo el café
?
Gracias.


----------



## Ivy29

Bronte said:


> To remove = Borrar, quitar, retirar, llevarse.
> To stir = remover.
> Es un caso de "falso amigo" el remove inglés se parece tanto al remover español que algunos indoctos lo traducen horrorósamente mal y se quedan tan tranquilos. Saludos.


 


HORROROSAMENTE sin tilde.

Ivy294


----------



## Ibermanolo

Hasta hace unos años no había oído en castellano remover como sinónimo que quitar/eliminar a semejanza del inglés _remove_ sino unicamente con el sentido de dar vueltas a algo_._ ¿Se considera correcto ese uso en castellano? ¿es un anglicismo o ese uso ya existía en español aunque su uso se hubiera perdido en España?


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

La RAE lo recoge en el sentido de quitar/eliminar, te dejo el enlace:


http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=remover


----------



## ManPaisa

Según el DRAE, viene del latín en todas sus acepciones, incluyendo la que mencionas:

*remover**.*
(Del lat. _removēre_). 
*1. *tr. Pasar o mudar algo de un lugar a otro. U. t. c. prnl.
*2. *tr. Mover algo, agitándolo o dándole vueltas, generalmente para que sus distintos elementos se mezclen.
*3. *tr. Quitar, apartar u obviar un inconveniente.
*4. *tr. Conmover, alterar o revolver alguna cosa o asunto que estaba olvidado, detenido, etc. U. t. c. prnl.
*5. *tr. Deponer o apartar a alguien de su empleo o destino.
*6. *tr. Investigar un asunto para sacar a la luz cosas que estaban ocultas.​PD - Es más, por estos lados, el uso de _remover_ en el sentido de mover o agitar algo no es para nada común.  En su lugar, decimos _revolver_.


----------



## Ibermanolo

Que venga del latín no significa necesariamente que no sea un anglicismo. Pudo haber pasado del latín al inglés y del inglés al español como un falso amigo. Se me ocurren otros casos similares como reportar como sinómino de informar o aplicar como sinómino de postularse para un empleo.


----------



## jmnjmn

Ibermanolo said:


> Hasta hace unos años no había oído en castellano remover como sinónimo que quitar/eliminar a semejanza del inglés _remove_ sino unicamente con el sentido de dar vueltas a algo_._ ¿Se considera correcto ese uso en castellano? ¿es un anglicismo o ese uso ya existía en español aunque su uso se hubiera perdido en España?



Difícilmente (no me atrevo a decir que sea imposible) puede ser anglicismo en una lengua romance una palabra que el inglés coge prestada del latín (o incluso de un romance).


----------



## ManPaisa

Ibermanolo said:


> Que venga del latín no significa necesariamente que no sea un anglicismo. Pudo haber pasado del latín al inglés y del inglés al español como un falso amigo. Se me ocurren otros casos similares como reportar como sinómino de informar o aplicar como sinómino de postularse para un empleo.


 
Es que no hay evidencia de que pasara por el inglés antes de pasar al español. Y si fuera anglicismo tampoco aparecería como lo hace en el DRAE.

Además como te dije, por aquí ese significado es el más común, ya que para _agitar_ preferimos _revolver_.  Y esto en cualquier nivel social y cualquier región, que yo sepa. O sea que nada tiene que ver con una posible influencia del inglés.


----------



## mirx

ManPaisa said:


> O sea que nada tiene que ver con una posible influencia del inglés.



Es que sí puede tener que ver con toda la infleuncia del inglés. A mí me pasa lo mismo que a Ibermanolo y sigo sin acostumbrarme a ese significado que para mí es nuevo. En México no se usa esa acepción y de algunos años para acá empezo a usarse en los aeropuertos, primero lo esuché en Estados Unidos y luego en México: "...el equipaje desatentido será removido..."; creo que fuera de esa horrible frase, al menos en México, no lo he oído.


----------



## ManPaisa

mirx said:


> Es que sí puede tener que ver con toda la infleuncia del inglés. A mí me pasa lo mismo que a Ibermanolo y sigo sin acostumbrarme a ese significado que para mí es nuevo. En México no se usa esa acepción y de algunos años para acá empezo a usarse en los aeropuertos, primero lo esuché en Estados Unidos y luego en México: "...el equipaje desatentido será removido..."; creo que fuera de esa horrible frase, al menos en México, no lo he oído.



¿Nunca has oído de _remover obstáculos?_


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Muy interesante el tema y también los comentarios. Ejemplos como “remover obstáculos” o “remover a un director” creo que son tradicionales del idioma. En la lengua hablada que yo escucho, no puedo encontrar ejemplos de este tipo de copias del inglés como la que explica Mirx. En la escrita, luego de haber hecho algunas búsquedas en las bases de datos que ofrece la RAE, parece claro que se ha ido produciendo un avance de “remover” con respecto a “quitar”. En la base histórica hay un “remover” por cada veinte “quitar”; en la de español actual, uno cada tres. Como si “remover” estuviera dejando de ser un verbo formal para ser más cotidiano. No demuestra nada, pero es un buen indicio de que Ibermanolo no anda errado.


Saludos


----------



## JeSuisSnob

También concuerdo con Mirx.

Recuerdo el caso del verbo "ignorar" y su segunda acepción, que es un anglicismo y ya está admitida por la RAE:


> *ignorar.*
> *(Del lat. ignorāre).*
> *1. *tr. No saber algo, o no tener noticia de ello.
> *2. *tr. No hacer caso de algo o de alguien.


 
Esto dice el DPD:



> *ignorar*. ‘No saber [algo], o no tener noticia [de ello]’: _«Siento la enfermedad, pero no comprendo su origen, ignoro su nombre y si es curable o no»_ (Araya _Luna_ [Chile 1982]); ‘no hacer caso [de algo o de alguien]’: _«Luis continúa trabajando e ignora a su mujer»_ (Shand _Transacción _[Arg. 1980]). Con el segundo sentido es calco del inglés _to ignore,_ *admisible por estar asentado y muy extendido en el uso culto español y americano* desde la primera mitad del siglo xx. No obstante, conviene recordar que, para el mismo significado, existen equivalencias propiamente españolas como _no hacer caso, hacer caso omiso, desdeñar, despreciar_ o, solo referido a personas, _ningunear_.


 
(El subrayado es mío.) Cada vez pensamos más como anglohablantes, ¿no creen?

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## ManPaisa

Nos olvidamos todos de consultar el DPD:
*
remover(se)*. *1. *‘Mover [algo] agitándolo o dándole vueltas’, ‘mover(se) ligera y repetidamente’ y ‘quitar o apartar [algo o a alguien] de un lugar’. Verbo irregular: se conjuga como _mover_*...

2.* No hay por qué censurar su empleo con los sentidos de ‘quitar [algo] de un lugar’ y ‘apartar [a alguien] de su cargo’, suponiendo, erróneamente, que se trata de un calco del inglés _to remove: «Librar a este país de ese hombre, eso era lo principal. Removido ese obstáculo _[...], _se abriría una puerta»_ (VLlosa _Fiesta_ [Perú 2000]); _«Sus jefes tendrían la facultad de designar o remover coroneles y capitanes»_ (Otero _Temporada_ [Cuba 1983]). Son acepciones tradicionales en español, ya presentes en el étimo latino: _«Tales deven ser removidos de la aministraçión fasta que fagan buena penitençia» _(Cuéllar _Catecismo_ [Esp. 1325]).

Más claro no canta un gallo... 




Adolfo Afogutu said:


> No demuestra nada, pero es un buen indicio de que Ibermanolo no anda errado.



No veo cómo llegas a esa conclusión... 

El DRAE de 1737 (primera edición) da las siguientes acepciones de _remover_, y en ese mismo orden: 
Pasar o mudar una cosa de un lugar a otro
Quitar, apartar u obviar algún inconveniente
Conmover, alterar o revolver los humores​


JeSuisSnob said:


> Cada vez pensamos más como anglohablantes, ¿no creen?



 No entiendo.  Estás usando argumentos relativos al verbo _ignorar_ para hacer un comentario sobre _remover_ y sobre la forma como pensamos.  

Mi conclusión es que --por lo menos en mi tierra-- usamos _remover_, en el sentido de _mudar_ o _quitar_, exactamente como se usaba en la España medieval.


----------



## mirx

ManPaisa said:


> Mi conclusión es que --por lo menos en mi tierra-- usamos _remover_, en el sentido de _mudar_ o _quitar_, exactamente como se usaba en la España medieval.


 
Pues precisamente de esto se trata, que al menos en México si se sigue expandiendo el uso de "remover" no va a ser por influencia de Vargas Llosa o de Cuéllar, sino por su uso en inglés. Y aparte no sería la primera vez, infinidad de vocablos se reincorporan al español por via del inglés; aunque por lo visto, en Colombia nunca dejaron de usarse.


----------



## ManPaisa

mirx said:


> Pues precisamente de esto se trata, que al menos en México si se sigue expandiendo el uso de "remover" no va a ser por influencia de Vargas Llosa o de Cuéllar, sino por su uso en inglés. Y aparte no sería la primera vez, infinidad de vocablos se reincorporan al español por via del inglés; aunque por lo visto, en Colombia nunca dejaron de usarse.



Bueno el uso de inglés viene del de francés y éste del de latín; volvemos a las raíces del idioma. No hay por qué censurar nada en este caso.  Más bien se ha hecho justicia.


----------



## JeSuisSnob

ManPaisa said:


> No entiendo. Estás usando argumentos relativos al verbo _ignorar_ para hacer un comentario sobre _remover_ y sobre la forma como pensamos.


 
Vaya, al parecer, según Manpaisa, he dicho un disparate. 

Por si no he sido lo suficientemente claro, me disculpo, compañeros. 

Puse el ejemplo de la segunda acepción del verbo "ignorar" para hablar de la influencia del inglés en nuestro léxico —y, por ende, en nuestra manera de pensar—. Resulta que, como su uso se fue haciendo extensivo entre los hablantes cultos de España y América, la RAE lo admitió. Vaya. Sólo se requiere de eso para que se admita un vocablo.

Según Alex Grijelmo en su _Defensa apasionada del idioma español, _



> ... en apenas medio siglo el inglés ha colocado en nuestras bocas tantas palabras como el árabe en ocho centurias.


 
Los saludo.


----------



## ManPaisa

JeSuisSnob said:


> Vaya, al parecer, según Manpaisa, he dicho un disparate.



Vaya, no has dicho un disparate.  Simplemente, te has ido por las ramas y no has respondido a la pregunta de la consulta.


----------



## dexterciyo

Por estos lados, desde luego, no he oído a nadie decir «removido sus obstáculos...»

Me parece más propio de Latinoamérica el uso de *remover* como 'quitar'. Y, como bien dice la RAE, no es ningún anglicismo.


----------



## mirx

ManPaisa said:


> Bueno el uso de inglés viene del de francés y éste del de latín; volvemos a las raíces del idioma. No hay por qué censurar nada en este caso. Más bien se ha hecho justicia.


 
Bajo este criterio que se vaya al diablo la RAE y que sean bienvenidos todos los falsos cognados, al fin y al cabo vienen -_normalmente_- del latin.

Si bien este caso en particular no es exactamente un falso cognado, el proceso por el que se ha o se está reincorporando al español sí lo es.


----------



## ManPaisa

mirx said:


> Si bien este caso en particular no es exactamente un falso cognado, el proceso por el que se ha o se está reincorporando al español sí lo es.



Lo que subrayo es lo que nadie ha conseguido probar en este hilo. 

La consulta de Ibermanolo es muy clara y se refiere única y específicamente al verbo _remover_.

Si ustedes quieren discutir los procesos mediante los cuales el inglés está influyendo en el castellano, y las bondades o vicios de dichos procesos y de sus consecuencias, bien podrían abrir un hilo en el Foro Cultural.    Pero no es lo que discutimos aquí.


----------



## mirx

ManPaisa said:


> La consulta de Ibermanolo es muy clara y se refiere única y específicamente al verbo _remover_.



Y quedó contestada hace varios posts.



Ibermanolo said:


> ¿Se considera correcto ese uso en castellano? ¿es un anglicismo o ese uso ya existía en español aunque su uso se hubiera perdido en España?



Se considera correcto, sí.
Es un anglicismo, no.
Ya existía el uso, también.

Ninguna de esas cuestiones quedó en tela de juicio, lo único que se siguió discutiendo es hasta qué punto son ciertas en los diferentes países. Y lo que subrayaste sí quedó probado, ya te dijimos que dos paisanos que en México no se usa fuera del contexto de los aeropuertos. También Adolfo se tomó la molestia de buscar en las bases de datos y obtuvo algunos indicadores. Si lo que esperas es un reporte completo con varianzas y errores estándar, pues no, yo más bien creo que habrá que esperar un rato más.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Bueno, yo he oído lo de removedor de manchas y de pintura por acá. Si buscas "removedor de pintura" en Google en las páginas de México aparecen 114,000 casos. "Removedor de manchas" 1,390,000. A mí no me suena raro.


----------



## Jellby

ToñoTorreón said:


> Si buscas "removedor de pintura" en Google en las páginas de México aparecen 114,000 casos.



Para mí un removedor de pintura es el palo que se usa para mezclarla


----------



## ManPaisa

Jellby said:


> Para mí un removedor de pintura es el palo que se usa para mezclarla



¿Y si el removedor es de esmalte de uñas?


----------



## hual

mirx said:


> Es que sí puede tener que ver con toda la infleuncia del inglés. A mí me pasa lo mismo que a Ibermanolo y sigo sin acostumbrarme a ese significado que para mí es nuevo. En México no se usa esa acepción y de algunos años para acá empezo a usarse en los aeropuertos, primero lo esuché en Estados Unidos y luego en México: "...el equipaje desatentido será removido..."; creo que fuera de esa horrible frase, al menos en México, no lo he oído.


 
Hola

Lo mismo me pasa a mí con unos carteles indicadores que la municipalidad de mi ciudad (Córdoba, Argentina) ha puesto últimamente en las calles y en los que se lee algo sí como que si estacionas allí tu auto, éste será removido con grúa. Cada vez que lo leo, no puedo dejar de imaginarme el auto dando vueltas por el aire, enganchado de la grúa.


----------



## w.012345

hual said:


> Hola
> 
> Lo mismo me pasa a mí con unos carteles indicadores que la municipalidad de mi ciudad (Córdoba, Argentina) ha puesto últimamente en las calles y en los que se lee algo sí como que si estacionas allí tu auto, éste será removido con grúa. Cada vez que lo leo, no puedo dejar de imaginarme el auto dando vueltas por el aire, enganchado de la grúa.





lo mismo a mi, soy de Chile y me ha tocado leer ese tipo de carteles últimamente, también me ha tocado escuchar en la publicidad de la tele sobre un removedor de manchas y me empiezo a preguntar cómo es eso. jajaja


----------



## correctora

ManPaisa said:


> ¿Nunca has oído de _remover obstáculos?_



Pues yo coincido con Bronte, Ieracub, Spiceman y Chics
La traducción correcta es eliminar, no remover.
Remover, sí es un anglicismo y falso amigo.


----------



## popckorn

Soy traductor y corrector de estilo en una industria Estadounidense con maquila en México. 

Es MUY común que nuestros ingenieros escriban frases como:

"Remueva la pieza A de la pieza B para su inspección". 

Esto es un error, y SÍ es un Anglicismo, no en cuanto a su origen latino, sino en cuanto a la ACEPCIÓN a la que hace referencia el uso que se le dá. 

El castellano permite "remover" en cuanto a apartar obstáculos. Se refiere a INCONVENIENTES, o a PERSONAS siendo separadas de sus puestos. En general se usa para AGITAR y REVOLVER. 

Digo que es un Anglicismo en cuanto a USO, debido a que en Inglés significa "cambiar de posición", "separa de su puesto -a alguien-", o "eliminar/destruir". 

En el ejemplo que puse:

"Remueva la pieza A de la pieza B para su inspección". 

Se refieren a SEPARAR la pieza A de la pieza B, de sacar A de dentro de B para que A sea inspeccionada. No se refiere a apartar la pieza A. Ni de ponerla en otro lugar. 

Ese uso erróneo ES un anglicismo en cuanto a estilo y acepción. 

Tampoco veo porque usar "remover" cuando podemos usar "mover" o "quitar":

"Remover la piezas sobrantes de la linea transportadora, y colocarlas en la caja de materiales" -> Aquí no se habla de un obstáculo o un inconveniente, sino de piezas útiles que deben ser almacenadas al final de la corrida.

"Remueva la tapa y vierta el líquido dentro". ---> La tapa no es un inconveniente tampoco, es una pieza funcional que es conveniente tener; y no se habla de mudarla de lugar, sino de quitarla para volverla a poner en su lugar.

Espero vean la diferencia entre quitar temporalmente una tapa de un contenedor, para ponerla de nuevo VS remover una roca de un camino para NO volverla a poner en él.

Igual espero que vean la diferencia entre "Remover" una roca del camino a donde sea que no estorbe, sin importar su destino, VS separar una pieza de otra para someterla a inspección. 

Creo que la cuestión estriba en que "Remove" en inglés abarca muchas instancias de "quitar", "separar", "borrar", "eliminar", "mover" etc. Mientras que en español tiene usos específicos, y que encima de lo anterior existen palabras MÁS usadas y precisas para describir la función de "Remover" que acusamos de Anglicismo.


----------



## Kaxgufen

w.012345 said:


> lo mismo a mi, soy de Chile y me ha tocado leer ese tipo de carteles últimamente, también me ha tocado escuchar en la publicidad de la tele sobre un removedor de manchas y me empiezo a preguntar cómo es eso. jajaja



Por acá siempre hubo "removedor de pintura" , frente a "quitamanchas" y "quitaesmalte" cuando el proceso físico aparentemente es el mismo.


----------



## popckorn

hual said:


> Lo mismo me pasa a mí con unos carteles indicadores que la municipalidad de mi ciudad (Córdoba, Argentina) ha puesto últimamente en las calles y en los que se lee algo sí como que si estacionas allí tu auto, éste será removido con grúa. Cada vez que lo leo, no puedo dejar de imaginarme el auto dando vueltas por el aire, enganchado de la grúa.



Jajajá! brillante. 

Sobre el "removedor de manchas/pegamento":
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2145092&highlight=remover
"Removedor de manchas" es correcto, en el post #9 explico porque, a pesar de ello, me parece malo que se use tanto.


----------



## Erreconerre

140278 said:


> Me pregunto si remover es un anglicismo. Sé que se puede decir eliminar o borrar, pero ¿remover? Me parece que remover es volver a mover (el prefijo re-)


Aquí no tiene nada que ver el inglés. _Remover_ es una palabra que nos llega del latín: 
*
remover**.*
(Del lat. _removēre_).
*1.* tr. Pasar o mudar algo de un lugar a otro. U. t. c. prnl.
*2.* tr. Mover algo, agitándolo o dándole vueltas, generalmente para que sus distintos elementos se mezclen.
*3.* tr. Quitar, apartar u obviar un inconveniente.
*4.* tr. Conmover, alterar o revolver alguna cosa o asunto que estaba olvidado, detenido, etc. U. t. c. prnl.
*5.* tr. Deponer o apartar a alguien de su empleo o destino.
*6.* tr. Investigar un asunto para sacar a la luz cosas que estaban ocultas.
¶
MORF. conjug. c. mover.

_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_​


----------



## Erreconerre

JeSuisSnob said:


> También concuerdo con Mirx.
> 
> Recuerdo el caso del verbo "ignorar" y su segunda acepción, que es un anglicismo y ya está admitida por la RAE:
> 
> 
> Esto dice el DPD:
> 
> 
> 
> (El subrayado es mío.)* Cada vez pensamos más como anglohablantes, ¿no creen?*
> 
> Un saludo a todos.


Yo creo que no. Ni veo qué tiene que ver el inglés con el verbo* remover*.


----------



## popckorn

Tal vez debas leer el resto del hilo, ERRE, tu contribución ya se ha hecho.

Sin embargo, el meollo del asunto reside en el USO de la palabra NO descrito por la RAE, y que más bien emula la función de la palabra en el inglés. 

Tal vez no es un COGNADO FALSO, porque ambas palabras (en inglés y español) comparten el mismo antecesor..

PERO, el uso que se le da como sinónimo de "Quitar", "Separar -objetos-", "Eliminar" es un uso ERRONEO, no reconocido por la RAE y que se deriba de ASUMIR que la palabra tiene las mismas funciones en el español que las que tiene en el inglés. 

Es muy parecido a lo que pasa con los cognados falsos, que aparentan tener una raíz común que NO tienen. En este caso si comparten la raíz, pero el USO es distinto.

Diría que remover es un Anglicismo DEPENDIENDO de la acepción que se le da, imagen relacionada:


----------



## popckorn

Se me ocurre un ejemplo, un simil:

Molestar - Molest:
Ambos provienen del latín "Molestare", que significa molestar.

 Sin embargo, en Inglés la primera acepción de la palabra es "Molestar con intención hostil, o con fin de herir/perjudicar", la segunda acepción en inglés es "hacer avances sexuales no desedos, especialmente FORZAR contacto sexual". 

 En español, la única acepción es "causar molestia", no se habla de fines hostiles, ni de intención de dañar la integridad del objeto de la acción. Mucho menos habla del "acoso sexual" o de lo que en México se conoce legalmente como "tocamientos". 

Si yo leyera a alguién en México decir que a alguien lo metieron a la carcel por "Molestar a una menor", me parecería una tonteria, y una vez entendida la intención del emisor, consideraría un Anglicismo al USO que se le está dando a la palabra. Un uso que sólamente se le da en la esfera Anglo. 

El ejemplo anterior busca ilustrar como dos palabras, de distintos idiomas, con una morfología compartida, pueden DISCREPAR en acepciones. 

Provisto lo anterior, a mi entender, el dar uso a una palabra en español para denotar acepciones anglo, constituye un Anglicismo. 

Con fin de conciliar estoy dispuesto a llamarle, en el caso anterior, un "Anglicismo de Uso"; pero técnicamente ES un Anglicismo.

Por supuesto, si se está usando una acepción de la RAE, entonces NO es un anglicismo, imagen relacionada:


----------

